# Training treats



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

What so I use for training treats..t seems like you have to use so many... short of breaking a biscuit into 50 pieces or cherrios.. anyone have ideas?

I don't want t give Pheobe to many cals...


Kim


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> What so I use for training treats..t seems like you have to use so many... short of breaking a biscuit into 50 pieces or cherrios.. anyone have ideas?
> 
> I don't want t give Pheobe to many cals...
> 
> ...


I think I'm going back to Cheerios, honestly. I recently got him a bag of Zukes mini naturals, they are corn wheat and soy free, tiny, chewy things great for training treats don't contain any ingredients (like beet juice) which is suspected to cause tear staining BUT I think they have been giving him tear stains which he has NEVER had before in his life. He LOVES them, but once the bag is finished I will go back to Cheerios.

The only other treats he gets are the Natural Balance biscuits which are HUGE (but supposedly they are coming out w/ smaller variety) but they are not "training treats". I prefer training treats to be soft. Cut up cheese mini cubes work well, but if you have the time to cut up little cheese cubes...

Recently someone gave him a few milk bones and also an Iams cookie, and I think those gave him some staining too. I'm sticking with the NB cookies and the Cheerios for training......unless someone has a better idea!!!!!!!



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385047
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edited to add--w/ a new puppy I would use plain Cheerios. If PHoebe is anything like Ollie his tummy was very sensitive for the first several months...


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I use the Solid Gold Beef Jerky. Its healthy, soft & very smelly...smells like real jerky so make sure you are full or you might accidentally eat one.







Chyna goes crazy for them. They have the lamb ones in tiny bite size, but Chyna is allergic to lamb. So we use the Beef Jerky and just break them in pieces.


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

Yeah I got these big biscuits too.. Ultra Organic biscuits or whatever (same brand as her food). It just seems messy to pound them up.

Tammy said Pheobe adores Honey Nut Cheerios. Did not know did food causes staining.. even more reason to stick with cheerios!

Kim


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We use Charlie Bear treats, they are a dry biscuit type and are only 3 calories each. Indy will do anything for a Charlie Bear treat


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> We use Charlie Bear treats, they are a dry biscuit type and are only 3 calories each. Indy will do anything for a Charlie Bear treat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Charlee Bear treats, too. I also give Lady Liver Biscotti. I like both becasue they are small. That was the hardest thing for me to learn when I first adopted Lady, treat size. Being used to big dogs, I gave her treats that were too big and she gained two pounds which led to her diabetes. Even the smallest biscuits are too big for a Maltese. I get the Mother Hubbard Just Veggin mini biscuits once and awhile and still break them in half.

Cheerios are great treats. Lady used to love her Cheerios in a Buster Cube. She can't have them now because the carbs raise her blood sugar too much.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly LOVES LOVES LOVES the Zukes mini naturals. They are very small and soft. They would make great training treats!


----------

